# TN, Cleveland/Chattanooga furry meet and greet!!!



## Huggablefox (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi i am a fairly new furry, and i live In Cleveland Tn, i would like to host a furry meet and great at a near by park and was wondering if any other furries would like to join? food would cost 3 $ a person, 

foods: Hotdogs, water (or juice) , chips

I'd like to make this a monthly event and get to know other furries in my area ^.^ 

-noey the pink and cream fox


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 3, 2012)

Aren't there any Tennessee furs LJ groups or mailing lists? (IE The NY-LI furries have li_furs and li-furs.com)


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 3, 2012)

it mght be just me...but arn't threads like these ageist the rules?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 4, 2012)

I read your name as hugbox.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 4, 2012)

You should ask people to chip in in terms of food and drink, furries eat and drink like it's nothing (knowing this from past and personal experience at local meets).


----------



## Huggablefox (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice ^.^ , and i don't know about the lj thingy i can go check it , but if i remember the last time i looked one up the closest was for GA.


----------

